# The Best FREE plugins ever



## jonathanm (Mar 24, 2010)

I've avoided getting into the best plugins discussion, because I think it's a very subjective issue, and is entirely based on the context...so here's a context - FREE!!

What free plugins do you think hold their own against the big money plugs?

I'll start....

FishFillets by DigitalFish, especially Blockfish


----------



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

Good choice! I'd also recommend the Kjaerhus Classic series - a series of freebies that covers all the basics very well. Their website doesn't seem to exist any more, but I've checked on KVR and they all still seem to be available there for download.


----------



## Ford.P (Dec 24, 2007)

Soundhack offers very interesting plugins for free... including m/s matrix, interesting distortion tool +chubyshev and interesting DelayTrio. These are more for special use but very nice and efficient.

Although they are not completely functional as free demo I would really recomend Massey plugins they are great sounding tools. In free version you just cannot save presets... For customers he offers free DTM /Drums to MIDI) plugin which is absolute hammer in task it is for... great results having fast...


----------



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

Just come across this site that has some great freeware plugs


----------

